# QUICK - Autotek Mean Machine MX 5000



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Big power, 1 bid at $300 for this up to 2,400 watt amp. Gotta get there soon, only 2 hours left.
Autotek Mean Machine MX 5000 AMP | eBay


----------

